# I was adopted



## Suz

I just wanted to tell you all that I was adopted and I love my family. I have always known I was adopted. My parents bought me a book for when I was little called " Why was I adopted" Great book. I still have it and it is very special to me

My parents were very open about my adoption. Only filling in blanks when I was mature enough for it. 

I love my family.... I have met my natural mother and have no regrets . The parents who raised me and have loved me are my parents... My mother and father... So for everyone looking to adopt... Big Loves and Hugs to you. There are so many children out there who need a loving home.....

:kiss:
Suz


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks for sharing your story.xxx


----------



## kanga

thanks for sharing x


----------



## kiwimama

thank you for sharing your story Suz. I'm sure you bought so much joy to your parents having you in their lives as well. :flower:


----------



## marybitter

thank you very much :)


----------



## tallybee

Thanks so much for sharing your story. I think that your words can help some hope back for those who are struggling for it. Thankyou x


----------



## Tiff

I was adopted too! :kiss:

While its been rough with my Mom, I think that is more her personality rather than the adoption process itself. It takes a special person to open themselves up like that! I'm lucky to have the family that I do.

:)


----------



## daniellelisa

Suz, what a lovely story. Our girls are adopted, they know they are, the oldest is 8 and she has known little bits at an age appropriate level. I have the same book for her and she knows we wished on a wishing star for her and she is a dream come true. We recently adopted her biological sister who is nearly 3 they have the same birthday just 5 years apart. So glad you are happy, I hope my girls feel the same way when they are older. Danielle x


----------



## CookMonster91

I was adopted myself.
I was an international adoption. I love my family and though I had fought with some with them on and off as parents and children/teens do. I have had amazing opportunity my birth mom I think would be proud to know to ease her mind.

Sadly only downfall, is closed adoption, and no medical history.
I did end up having scoliosis and a moderate to severe curve.
I am wanting to finally try to find her just for the curiosity of looks, though NO ONE ever questioned my looking like my parents and being adopted. But if you remember biology a man and woman with light hair and eyes have 2 of those genes.
Both my parents had light hair and eyes, I am dark hair and eyes.

But overall I am very and always proud to say I am adopted. If anything its made me a stronger, more accepting person to the world around me. I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Sumaspikey

We are definitely going to adopt if we can't have our own child; hearing these stories just makes me more sure that this is the way we'll go...thank you xx


----------



## Amber3

DEar Suz
I just wanted to say thank you for your encouraging words. It means a lot when you have been ttc for 4,5 years and have started the adoption process to hear that everything can turn out great:)
Best wishes
Amber


----------



## littlelinnies

I was too, its good to know theres good people out there.. xx


----------



## vaniilla

lovely story, thanks for sharing :flower: we will most likely be adopting if we decide to have another child in the future, your story is very encouraging :flower:


----------

